# 2 stroke Toro



## 2laner (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a Toro 2 stroke mower with the Suzuki motor. I bought it used a few months ago. It wouldn't start when I bought it. I took it home and sprayed some carb cleaner into the carb intake. The motor started and ran when I needed it all summer. Now it won't start, and carb cleaner is no help. I suspect ignition trouble this time. I can feel a pulse when I hold the plug wire and have someone pull the starter, but I can't get an inductive timing light to flash when hooked to the plug wire. The kill switch is OK.
I checked on a new ignition component and got a price of $165.00. Is there a cheaper alternative if that is actually the trouble.
All suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Perhaps, what is the model and serial number of your mower. The serial number if very important on Toro's with Suzuki engines as there slight variations depending on the year model. also if you can see it there is a number stamped into the engines blower housing above the spark plug and that would be helpful also.


----------



## 2laner (Oct 30, 2006)

The Toro model # is; 16785
The Serial # is; 5000223


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I checked for after market suppliers but I could not find any that supplied this CDI. It is available from sears and sepw.com for 132.13, but that is still pretty stiff. You might try searching around and maybe you will stumble across a better deal. The part number you are looking for is 81-1990 (old p/n) that number changes to a new part number 17-1529, but you might find the old part number in someones stock.


----------

